# "Rare" dog breeds



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I did this on another forum and thought it would be fun
Just name some dog breeds most people do not know about or would be considered "rare"
I will go first
Korean Jindo








Alano Espanol








Chinese Chonqging








Cao De Fills Sao Miguel


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

alpine dachsbracke








Styrian Coarse Haired Hound








Shikoku








Kai ken








Majorca Mastiff


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Awesome, because I frequent dog breed sites so much I knew all of them. I forgot about the last one though, will have to look up again. Nice pics of them! I like the Kai Ken, Shikoku, and the Jindo.

Have to walk my dog, but I'll be back to name some rare breeds!


----------



## Cotonlove (Jan 29, 2012)

I believe my dog (and Spirit-of-Cotons) is considered a rare breed.....the Coton de Tulear!


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

norfolk terrier
norwich terrier
border terrier
Norwegian buhund
plothound
xolo


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

These are my favorite rare breeds (including as Cotonlove said, the Coton de Tulear)! What I considered a rare breed is a dog that isn't AKC recognized and if it is it's still very rare like the Icelandic Sheepdog or Canaan Dog. 

1) Broholmer: http://www.gopetsamerica.com/dog_breeds/broholmer.jpg

2) Canaan Dog: http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/breedinformation/herding/images/canaan.jpg 
(I love both colorings of them)

3) Chinook: http://www.aspencreekchinooks.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/jackfeb04.jpg

4) Coton de Tulear: http://cdn2.allsmalldogbreeds.com/a...on-de-tulear/large/3854-coton-de-tulear-8.jpg

5) Dogo Argentiono: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/31/Dogo_Argentino.jpg

6) Drever: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-lbMIY1E7TYw/T6TIl6xdtkI/AAAAAAAABaI/wCqJI_PjCdg/s1600/drever.jpg

7) Dunker: http://www.sabinemiddelhaufeshundun...n/dunker/100609 Gjall_ effective movement.jpg

8) Icelandic Sheepdog: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/74/Icelandic_Sheepdog_Alisa_von_Lehenberg.jpg

9) Irish Red and White Setter: http://www.thedogpress.com/images/Atkins_Irish_Red.White-Tipper2.jpg

10) Karelian Bear Dog: http://theculinarycellar.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/Karelian+Bear+Dog+side+view.jpg

11) Kooikerhondje: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_LYxGQn08R...UTCH+DECOY+DOG+Small+Dutch+Waterfowl+Dog3.bmp

12) Maremma Sheepdog: http://windancefarms.com/yahoo_site_admin/assets/images/100_0585.3551116_std.JPG

13) Norrbottenspets: http://honden.netscype.com/sites/default/files/imagecache/400xY/norrbottenspets.jpg

14) Polish Tatra Sheepdog: http://ads-img.cdn.mbdsrv.com/261_261412_20121110202410_1/polish-tatra-sheepdog.jpg

15) Russo-European Laika: http://www.petdig.com/info/photo/leftimage/1271395003-russian-european-laika-(custom).jpg

16) Slovak Cuvac: http://pets-place.net/Breeds/S/SlovenskyCuvacImage3.jpg

17) Tornjak: http://www.dogwallpapers.net/wallpapers/tornjak-photo.jpg
(I like both colors they come in)

I absolutely love rare breeds and whenever I can I put them into my stories. Some I'm fans of, others I'm okay with but as I write them in I begin to like them. For example, I put the Bully Kutta in my story and while I still consider them "okay" dogs, I like them a bit more than I used to.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

catalburun a hunting dog from turkey noted for its split nose look


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Mine


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I love Norwegian Lundehund. Such an interesting breed...


----------



## Gumiho (Mar 16, 2013)

Yay Jindo!

A few other rare Korean breeds:

Sapsari
Jeju Gae
Bool Gae
Donggyeong gae
Poongsan

And a few Japanese breeds:

Shikoku ken
Hokkaido ken
Kishu ken


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

NicoleIsStoked said:


> norfolk terrier
> norwich terrier
> border terrier
> Norwegian buhund
> ...



I would not call any of those rare... At least any more. Xolos and Buhnds would be the rareste. 

Plotts, Borders and both the Nors... Not at all...


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> These are my favorite rare breeds (including as Cotonlove said, the Coton de Tulear)! What I considered a rare breed is a dog that isn't AKC recognized and if it is it's still very rare like the Icelandic Sheepdog or Canaan Dog.
> 
> 
> 2) Canaan Dog: http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/breedinformation/herding/images/canaan.jpg
> ...


Not rare at all. The Canaan has had full AKC recognition for a few years now. At least 7 or 8. 

Dogos are all over the place down here.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Welsh springers are fairly rare. They have been recognized by the AKC for more than 100 years, but only 200 or so are registered per year. 

Someone in our obedience class has a Bavarian Mountain Hound that they imported from Germany: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bavarian_Mountain_Hound


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

There was what was called a French Spaniel at our last Agility trial. As you do not have to prove the breed of your dog (cross-breeds are listed as All Canadian but you can put whatever breed you want down) and I did not get a chance to talk to the owner, I do not know if it actually was. Looking it up, it certainly looked like one.

Plot hounds are very common around here.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Well, 'rare' kind of depends on the place you're at, I suppose. But a few breeds that I'd consider rare, and with that I mean a really small number of dogs worldwide: 

Markiesje: 








source

Wetterhoun: 








source

Smoushond: 








source

Saarloos wolfhond: 








source

Ca de Bestiar, or perro de pastor Mallorquin / Mallorca sheepdog: 








source

Friese stabij, or Stabyhoun: 








source

Schapendoes, or Dutch sheepdog: 








source

Hollandse herder, or Dutch shepherd: 
source

Shorthair: 









Longhair: 









And roughhair, the rarest variety:


----------



## BasenjiMomma (Feb 4, 2013)

I can pretend my basenji is rare, but I know better lol


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

A few months ago I found a hunting hound on a hiking trail. Long story short, she's mine now. A friend pointed out that she's a dead ringer for a Schiller Hound.

A what?

Here's a pic of an actual Schiller Hound:










Here's my dog:










Sure enough! My dog looks JUST LIKE a Schiller Hound - she's the right size, build, temperament, head/face/ear structure, down to the white tips of her toes! But seriously, what are the odds that someone in Western North Carolina or East Tennessee keeps Schillers for bear hunting? Slim to none, right? So what I have here is almost certainly *an impostor!*


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Thai ridgeback. At least around here there rare.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I know 5 of these guys but they're really uncommon in the US. Just so happens that one of the only litters ended up in sports homes around here. My trainer has one.

Welsh Sheepdog:


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Also these guys aren't super rare being an AKC breed and all, but I only know of one in the state. And there's only a few breeders in the US. And I have them on my mind all the time lately, haha. So here ya go. 

Pyrshep:























































Much want.


----------



## Cattledogfanatic (Sep 18, 2011)

What about the Italian Spinone or the Lagotto Romagnolo or the Bergamasco Shepherd or the Cirneco dell'Etna ?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I looooove Cirneco. I've met four of them a couple years ago at a meet the breed booth. I used to want a sighthound bad but most are so big. I'm not 100% sure i'd enjoy a sighthound's temperament but I love them and also the longhaired whippets. I met my first longhaired whippet recently. Very soft, quiet dog but very sweet. 

I love the cirneco's look though.



















Longhaired whippet. Here's a couple of an internet friend's pics of longhaired whippets:





























Cool dogs. I need to convince myself I don't ever need a sighthound.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Here's a few I also love.

Mudi- met my first recently. Oh the bark.









Pumi- I am always surprised how much I enjoy these guys in real life.









Koolie


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Cirneco reminds me of a ibizan(sp?) hound. The long haired whippet is cute and if I saw one I would think its a badly bred saluki,lol


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Argh, totally forgot about the Stabyhoun! They're one of my favorite dogs too and I agree with Avie too, Johnny Bandit--the Dogo and Canaan Dog may be all over where you live, but where I live they're rare. I remember one guy asked me to spell the name of the Dogo because I asked if his puppy was one. So for up here they're rare. Dutch Shepherds are starting to become a favorite of mine.

Hovawart: http://www.hovawartclub.org/files/3863922/uploaded/Home-B&T.jpg

Polish Greyhound: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...t_polski_67u7.jpg/220px-Chart_polski_67u7.jpg

Llewllin Setter (offshoot of the English Setter): http://puppyer.com/img/-/llewellin_setter_818_3.jpg

Kintamani Dog: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_DOs8qdiDLjw/R7_fYMsWD4I/AAAAAAAAAes/DyeyGF0cru8/s400/kintamani.jpg
(they also come in the color black)

Bully Kutta: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/55/Indian_Mastiff_Bully_Kutta.jpg

Cambodian Razorback Dog: http://dogbreeds.bulldoginformation.com/cambodian-razorback-dog-2b.jpg

Phu Quoc Dog: http://hem.passagen.se/yvkek/phuquoc.jpg

Arubian Cunucu Dog: http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/images2/ArubianCunucuDogdcunucu.jpg

Chippiparai: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...ting.jpg/220px-Female_Chippiparai_sitting.jpg

Pyrenean Mastiff: http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/images16/PyreneanMastiffBretonGrandeYGratoAustraliaannes06005.JPG

I'll stop right there for now.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

My major breed love, the silken windhound. They're were developed using borzoi and longhaired whippets, and they're now accepted in the UKC.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Cimmaron aka Cimarrón Uruguayo- I've settled on telling people here that this is Canti's breed. Close enough, I say.

Web images




































My big idiot




































No illusions here, I'm sure he's just a mix. The resemblance is uncanny, though!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

BrittanyG--your dog does resemble the Cimarrón Uruguayo!

This thread is so much fun, thank you for starting it! I love challenging my brain to see how many rare breeds I remember and if not I love finding them on google and showing people pictures of them. So onward...

Cierny Sery Dog: http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/images22/CiernySery5heryprobaobraz011.jpg
(they also come in wire haired)

Carpathian Shepherd: http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/images12/carpatinAro.JPG

Armenian Gampr Dog: http://www.noveltyfarm.com/publishImages/Armenian-Gampr~~element37.JPG

Northeasterly Hauling Laika: http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2...erly_hauling_laika_by_natiawarner-d5nq32l.png

Armant Dog: http://www.petpaw.com.au/wp-content/gallery/armant_1/armant-4.jpg

Volpino Italiano: http://www.cani.com/sites/default/files/importfiles/razze/VOLPINO-ITALIANO.jpg

Greenland Dog: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/1/16/Greenland_Dog.jpg/220px-Greenland_Dog.jpg

Kromfohrlander: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-42jCFzvrg.../v9E0WSM22cQ/s1600/799px-Kromfohr_rauhaar.JPG
(there's also a smooth haired variety)

Spanish Water Dog: http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/images14/SWDkipiturkkasafa.JPG

Bolognese: http://images4.fanpop.com/image/photos/14900000/Bolognese-all-small-dogs-14929776-656-512.jpg

Kuvasz: https://images.akc.org/breeds/action_images/kuvasz.jpg
(to me they aren't rare, but to others they are)

Estrela Mountain Dog: http://puppydogweb.com/gallery/estrelamountaindogs/estrelamountaindog_dias.jpg

Eurasier: http://www.dogwallpapers.net/wallpapers/colorful-eurasier-dogs-photo.jpg

Greek Sheepdog: http://www.mollyjones.com/new_images/greek sheepdog.jpg

Karakarchan: http://media.snimka.bg/9750/025755165-big.jpg?r=0

I so want to go on, but I'll stop here.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Johnny Bandit--the Dogo and Canaan Dog may be all over where you live, but where I live they're rare. I remember one guy asked me to spell the name of the Dogo because I asked if his puppy was one. So for up here they're rare. .


I was not being critical, and it is all relative. 

But when I think rare....I think small numbers overall. Not locally.


----------



## Gumiho (Mar 16, 2013)

JohnnyBandit said:


> I was not being critical, and it is all relative.
> 
> But when I think rare....I think small numbers overall. Not locally.



True and by that standard, Jindo are off the "rare" list. lol They're rare outside of Korea, but in Korea they and their mixes are very common. The other Korean breeds, however, are rare even in Korea.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I wouldn't call Dutchies rare at all


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Those Silken Windhounds are gooooooooorgeous.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Latvian hound http://lv-hound.weebly.com/uploads/7/7/9/6/7796957/1947954.jpg?423


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Years ago I trained a Polish Owczarek Nizinny (Polish Sheepdog) He had everything anybody could/would want in a dog.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I know a breeder of PONs in WI


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Having only trained one I can't really say much about the breed but this particular dog had personality, intelligence and humor.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Xeph said:


> I wouldn't call Dutchies rare at all


Well I can say for certain that they are, and then I'm talking about purebred ones. There are about 2500 dogs (all three varieties together) in total, with roughly 250 pups born each year. I'd call that rare.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

It is said that the name Kanni ( which means Unmarried Girl) comes from the fact that the dog used to be given as a gift to the bridegroom just before the marriage. In fact, it was in the list of dowry items offered to the groom http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kanni


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm a big fan of Silkens, and will have one one day!

I also LOVE Azawakhs, a North African hunting sighthound, also known for its protective qualities.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

ovelheiro gaucho- 










Veadeiro Pampeano-










Dogo Sardesco-










Cesky Horsky Pes-










Griffon Bleu De Gascogne-










Moscow Watchdog-










Aidi- 










Porcelaine-










pont audemer spaniel-










Picardy Spaniel-


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

I love this thread. It is so interesting seeing the same 'type' of dog being produced in two separate places under two different names.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Bouvier des Ardennes-










Formosan Mountain Dog-










Griffon Nivernais-










Lapinporokoira-










Prague Ratter-










Rajapalayam- 










Kyi Apso- Think Tibetan Terrier but much, much larger










Waeller-










Pastor Garafiano-


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Grand Basset Griffon Vendeen










Basset Fauve de Bretagne










Griffon Fauve de Bretagne










Basset Blue de Gascogne










Petit Blue De Gascogne










Briquet Griffon Vendeen










Grand Griffon Vendeen










ryukyu ken










Podenco Maneto










russian tsvetnaya bolonka


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

There's a girl on another forum with a Chodsky Pes/Bohemian Shepherd. Have never heard of them before her dogs!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Russkiy Toy-










Bosanski Oštrodlaki Gonič,










Pachon Navarro- (also has a split nose)










Perdigueiro de Burgos










Hamiltonstovare


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Looking at rare breeds is fun; those pictures were nice guys. I hope you guys are looking at the websites I posted cause I still can't put up pictures here (am learning). 

Begamasco: http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/images5/BergamascoMaria3dogs.jpg

Sarplaninac: http://puppyer.com/img/flock_guard/sarplaninac_1039_2.jpg

Karst Shepherd: http://gromkana.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/p1270578.jpg

Danish Swedish Farm Dog: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-XieKGGWqN...NkUNTI4e3ME/s1600/Danish-Swedish-Farmdog6.jpg

English Shepherd: http://www.grailquestfarms.com/images/shasta-good1210.jpg
(all colors are gorgeous on this dog) 

Mioritic Sheepdog: http://images.ookaboo.com/photo/m/Mioritic_m.jpg

Peruvian Inca Orchid: http://static.gotpetsonline.com/pic...rescue/pictures/peruvian-inca-orchid-0004.jpg

Alopekis: http://www.dogforums.com/attachment...491-looking-alopekis-please-help-dsc00066.jpg

Caucasian Ovcharka: http://eng.royalcanin.com/var/royal...eng-GB/caucasian_ovcharka_0024_imagelarge.jpg

Austrian Pinscher: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_LYxGQn08R...erreichischer+Pinscher+AUSTRIAN+PINSCHER1.bmp

Patterdale Terrier: http://cdn2.allsmalldogbreeds.com/a...eed/patterdale-terrier/patterdale-terrier.jpg

Spanish Mastiff: http://www.dogwallpapers.net/wallpapers/spanish-mastiff-photo.jpg

These last three were already said (oops on my part for saying them again), but here's what they look like: 
Kishu: http://www.petdig.com/info/photo/leftimage/1271227038-kishu-inu-(custom).jpg

Hokkaido: http://www.tiptopglobe.com/big-photo/hokkaido-standard-1.jpg

Pungsan: http://wakpaper.com/large/Dogs_wallpapers_258.jpg


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Russkiy Toy-


There are, apparently, gonna be a bunch of these at the UKC Premier. I saw them on the online Breed Index for the various days and had to look 'em up. I had never heard of them!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I've met a few Russian toys. They are kind of odd. I was expecting very papillon-like and they're totally not. They're more chi like I suppose? And teeny tiny. Much smaller than my dogs. 

I'm not a big fan of mostly white dogs so sometimes I wish paps came in russkiy toy colors.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Laurelin said:


> I've met a few Russian toys. They are kind of odd. I was expecting very papillon-like and they're totally not. They're more chi like I suppose? And teeny tiny. Much smaller than my dogs.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of mostly white dogs so sometimes I wish paps came in russkiy toy colors.



Huh! Like you, I was totally expecting a papillion-like dog, maybe 'cause they look a bit like papillions to my eyes. It'll be interesting to meet some at the show.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Braque du Bourbonnais- recently joined FSS










Braque St. Germain-










Braque de l’Ariège










Braque d'Auvergne










Gammel Dansk Hønsehund










Braque Francais (Pyrenean)- 










Braque Francais (Gascony)-










Chien Français Blanc et Noir










Chien Français Blanc et Orange










Chien Français Tricolore


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Can't help myself, thought up a few more breeds and had to post them! Cool, I'm learning some new breeds thanks to mainly Chaos! Although I wish the links to where I clicked them to were in English. 

Harz Fox: http://images.inmagine.com/400nwm/iris/imagebrokerrm-303/ptg01394096.jpg

Bakharwal: http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/images25/BakharwalDogIndiaindigenousHimalayanBreedsDogs.jpg

Iraqian Kurdish Dog: http://www.dogforums.com/attachment...341142746-araqian-kurdish-dog-f-20-2-copy.jpg

Elo Dog: http://www.dogwallpapers.net/wallpapers/walking-elo-dogs-photo.jpg

Indian Spitz: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f5/Indian_spitz.jpg

Though not that rare, but still others might not have heard of them....Havanese: http://images.akc.org/breeds/action_images/havanese.jpg

Large Munsterlander: http://static.gotpetsonline.com/pic...-rescue/pictures/large-munsterlander-0011.jpg

Small Munsterlander: http://dims.vetstreet.com/dims3/MMA...4f/file/small-munsterlander-1-645mk062411.jpg

Belgian Laekenois: http://puppydogweb.com/gallery/laekenois/laekenois_lang.jpg

Portuguese Watchdog: http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/images6/Rafeiro_do_AlentejoRyu1.jpg
(aka Rafeiro do Alentejo)

Mucuchies: http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/images7/Mucuchies55_Jan14_12.jpg


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Can't help myself, thought up a few more breeds and had to post them! Cool, I'm learning some new breeds thanks to mainly Chaos! Although I wish the links to where I clicked them to were in English.


Lol sorry, trying to make sure the pictures I put are the right ones, thats why most of the links I get are in another languages.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Euskal Artzain Txakurra- 










Basset Artesian Normand-


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Are a lot of these breeds bred from dog breeds we know as more common, or are they more created using the same breeds that common ones were more created with? Are they common where they're from (like a pit round here) and we're just not used to seeing them?


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

I currently have 9 tabs open. So much eye candy!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

BrittanyG said:


> I currently have 9 tabs open. So much eye candy!


lol gonna put more in a bit


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Portuguese Pointer-










Portuguese Sheepdog-










Berner laufhund-










Podenco Enano del Hierro










Japanese Terrier-










Hortaya Borzaya










Blue Picardy Spaniel










Croatian Sheepdog-










Smalandsstovare


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

SDRRanger said:


> Are a lot of these breeds bred from dog breeds we know as more common, or are they more created using the same breeds that common ones were more created with? Are they common where they're from (like a pit round here) and we're just not used to seeing them?


Some of these breeds are older than the breeds we know as common, some probably not. I suppose they could have similar origins, specially if they are from the same area, but quite a few of them have pretty muddled origins (meaning even the brightest historians are unsure how they came about). 

Some maybe common where they are from, but a lot are not common at all anywhere.


----------



## Tylerthegiant (Apr 5, 2013)

The genetic diversity of dogs is truly astounding!


----------



## voodookitten (Nov 25, 2012)

Isnt it amazing how what is rare in some places is common as anything in others.

I read Maremma in one post - wow, they are super common here. I myself have owned 4 in the last 6 years (when the flocks they were guarding were sold, the dogs went with them, they weren't pets)

Koolies - really? Again, pretty common, always in the local pound and thereabouts as people like the look of them and dont realize that they are a dog that needs to be worked mentally, so theya nd out getting dumped around 6 months of age or free to good home. Lots of X breds as well, property owners cross them with kelpie's here to produce what they believe (I have no idea which is why I said that) will be a great working dog. 

The idea of seeing a Papillon here? Thats rare. In fact, Id bet there isnt any nearby at all. A man walked a Great Dane (pure black majestic beast he was too) down the main street (which is not allowed lol but he wasnt a local) and the whole town stopped with their jaws dropped to the ground. No one knew what type of dog he was. I quietly pissed myself laughing at that - but he was stunning.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Woah, where do you live that a dog can't be walked down a main street?  

Yeah, what's rare depends on the place you're at. I consider Laiki pretty rare, but someone from Siberia would probably consider them one of the more common dogs. 

Podencos are rare here, they're an eye catcher (at least, for me  ) but in Spain they're not rare at all, there are podencos everywhere. I was almost going to say galgos aren't rare over there as well (Spanish greyhounds) but you don't find them purebred a lot, most of them are mixed with English greyhounds. So I'd say they are in fact rare in the most literal sense of the word (few remain worldwide). 

I think that's what rare really comes down to: not a large population worldwide.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

voodookitten said:


> Koolies - really? Again, pretty common, always in the local pound and thereabouts as people like the look of them and dont realize that they are a dog that needs to be worked mentally, so theya nd out getting dumped around 6 months of age or free to good home. Lots of X breds as well, property owners cross them with kelpie's here to produce what they believe (I have no idea which is why I said that) will be a great working dog.


Are you in Australia?

In the US there's a breeder in TX and two in Canada and.... that's all I know of. I know 4 people with them and they all had to import from Australia because they aren't common at all here.


----------



## voodookitten (Nov 25, 2012)

Laurelin - How did you guess? LOL Yep, North Queensland (near the Great Barrier Reef but inland). Kelpies, Koolies, BC's - everywhere. I live near one of the bigger saleyards (cattle) and everyone has a working dog. The weirdest thing is Aussies are not heard of much in my area, I look forward to getting a few stares when I get mine one day.

Avie - We picked THE most unfriendly dog town in the world to live near I swear! No dogs in ANY parks - on or off lead. It only has 1 main street (immediate population just over 5,000, surrounds such as cattle stations 10,000) and no dogs allowed even close to the main street. No puppy preschool, no classes, no off lead parks, no daycares, no dog sports unless you include dog fighting and then we're talking. You get frowned on for even walking a dog on leash anywhere. Its eerie. With such a small population you would think the local pound would be out of a job - nope, there's about 30 each week that are coming through and no one knows where they come from. We would like to sell up at the end of next year so one of the criteria WILL be dog friendly and accessibility to dog sports etc.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

I had the honour of meeting a Chinese Chongqing. _Very_ interesting dogs. There's a breeder in my area and if I had the funds and time, I would LOVE to add one to my family but for now it's just a distant dream. lol


I met these two at the All About Pet's Show here in Ontario, Canada. 
Female Dai Wei's ‘Huo Feng Huang’

















Male Dai Wei's 'Huo Long'


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yakutian Laika-










Austrian Pinscher-










Hanoverian Hound-










Haldenstovare











Jagdterrier-


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I have to write some of these dogs down in my rare dog notebook I've been keeping. Oh alright, I saw that Laika earlier but wasn't sure if it was a breed. And Chaos--next time check out my links because I already posted a link to the Austrian Pinscher. 

Akbash: http://www.trainpetdog.com/images2/akbash2.jpg

Alapaha Blue Blood Bulldog: http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/images24/AlapahaBlueBloodBulldogAlapahaConnectionKennelsVanFurth.jpg

Spanish Bulldog: http://cdn1.iloveindia.com/lounge/images/alano-espaol-dogs.jpg
(aka Alano Espanol)

Appanzeller: http://cdn.pedigreedatabase.com/dogbreeds/appenzeller_sennenhunde.jpg

Entelbucher: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...220px-Elio_v_Schaerlig_im_Juni_2007_klein.jpg

Barbet: http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/images7/Barbet.jpg

Basque Shepherd: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...g/220px-Pastor_vasco_m_14months_loby_3018.jpg

Himalayan Sheepdog: http://static.gotpetsonline.com/pic...s-rescue/pictures/himalayan-sheepdog-0003.jpg

Beauceron (even though it's AKC registered they're still a bit rare): http://www.dogwallpapers.net/wallpapers/beauceron-photo.jpg

Bucovina Shepherd: http://www.dogwallpapers.net/wallpapers/cute-bucovina-shepherd-dog-picture.jpg

Central Asian Shepherd: http://www.breedsofpets.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/Central-Asian-Shepherd-Dog-55.jpg

Jamthund: http://www.dogwallpapers.net/wallpapers/Jämthund-dog-photo.jpg


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

The Himalayan sheepdog reminds me of kabota.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> And Chaos--next time check out my links because I already posted a link to the Austrian Pinscher.


And I already put the Basque Shepherd.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh god I need a Rajapalayam. It has a people face.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

sassafras said:


> Oh god I need a Rajapalayam. It has a people face.


You'll just need to take a trip to India, lol.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

And I already put the Basque Shepherd
^Didn't see it posted and I usually go through all 4pgs before posting, otherwise I wouldn't have put it in. My bad, as they say.

Finnish Lapphund: http://images.akc.org/breeds/action_images/finnish_lapphund.jpg

Some consider it rare, the Leonberger: http://www.petsathome.me/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/leonberger_144_0.jpg

Alaskan Husky: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...askan_Husky.jpg/220px-Goose-Alaskan_Husky.jpg

Tamaskan: http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lx4g2ymThm1r19cxko1_400.jpg

Utonagan: http://img.dooyoo.co.uk/GB_EN/orig/0/3/3/7/4/337414.jpg

Seppala Siberian Husky: http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/images24/SeppalaSiberianSleddogRiverViewsHurley.jpg

Eurohound: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/9/98/Eurohound.jpg/250px-Eurohound.jpg

Canadian Eskimo Dog: http://www.omnidoginfo.com/images/dogs/Canadian_Eskimo_Dog_0001_300.jpg

Mackenzie River Husky: http://www.worldlydogs.com/_files/Image/mackenzie river husky.JPG

Labrador Husky: http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/images19/LabradorHuskypurebredNorthernLightsMissy may2007.JPG

Sakhalin Husky: http://www.dogfacts.org/Sakhalin-Husky-dog-pictures.jpg

Phalene (some may consider them rare): http://www.littlepawz.com/dog_images/phalene.jpg

Sporting Lucas Terrier: http://www.sportinglucasterrierasso.../2011/05/Hanslope-Bramble-Bracken-300x201.jpg


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> And I already put the Basque Shepherd
> ^Didn't see it posted and I usually go through all 4pgs before posting, otherwise I wouldn't have put it in. My bad, as they say.


It's ok, I didn't see Austrian pinscher. Plus I put it's native name, not in english.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Plus I put it's native name, not in english. 
^Ah, no wonder. You're confusing me now!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Plus I put it's native name, not in english.
> ^Ah, no wonder. You're confusing me now!!


Euskal Artzain Txakurra


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Euskal Artzain Txakurra 
^What the? Wait a minute as I look it up.... Oooohhhhh...... Next time I will pay attention to the Other Names on Wiki. Now you have to tell me how to pronounce it! 

Now when I post a dog's breed, I'll put a disclaimer up saying Chaos might've already said it in a different language. I just accidentally forgot to check the other names of the breed, hehe.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Now you have to tell me how to pronounce it!


Can't help you with that. 

:sorry:


----------



## voodookitten (Nov 25, 2012)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Can't help you with that.
> 
> :sorry:


Just dumped the name into Google and got "Basque Shepherd Dog" - same dog? What a cute looking dog!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Just dumped the name into Google and got "Basque Shepherd Dog" - same dog? 
^Yes same dog. That's what Chaos was telling me. As I used the English version, she would use the language where the dog is from. 

Not sure if they're considered "breeds" but I figured I'll put these three in anyway:
Native American Indian Dog: http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/images20/NativeAmericanIndianDogZakaiIndianValleyKennels.JPG

Northern Inuit Dog: http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mbswg7jZ2O1rhqmc1o1_500.jpg

Lurcher: http://www.agilitybits.co.uk/breeds/lurcher/lurcher1.jpg

Now back to the purebreds:
Kyi Leo: http://cdn.greatdogsite.com/admin/uploaded_files/1198058113kyi_leo.jpg

Transylvanian Hound: http://www.dutch-stafford.com/Site_T/Transylvanian Hound/transylvanian_hound_ 3.jpg
(hope you didn't do that one Chaos as you've been doing the hounds)

Canis Panther: http://agiesha.blogas.lt/files/2011/02/wwwpets4youcom-pages-kingchuck.jpg


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh Lordy! ... Now I need a jagdterrier! Lol!


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Little Wise Owl said:


> I had the honour of meeting a Chinese Chongqing. _Very_ interesting dogs. There's a breeder in my area and if I had the funds and time, I would LOVE to add one to my family but for now it's just a distant dream. lol
> 
> 
> I met these two at the All About Pet's Show here in Ontario, Canada.
> ...


I am really interested in these dogs as well, i will probably never own one but i would never pass up the chance too.. What did it feel like? I imagined it would feel kinda like a Shar Pei but idk


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Abbylynn said:


> Oh Lordy! ... Now I need a jagdterrier! Lol!



That is exactly what I thought when I saw them.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

SDRRanger said:


> That is exactly what I thought when I saw them.


Yep ... I now need a jagdterrier and a pumi! Lol! 

https://www.google.com/search?q=pum...ome.0.59j62l2.7220j0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I may be the only one but those Chongqing dogs to me are the most bizarre and weirdest looking dogs. I am really not a fan of their look at all. 

I need a pyrshep and wouldn't mind a pumi though so what do I know about weird looking dogs.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Laurelin said:


> I need a pyrshep and wouldn't mind a pumi though so what do I know about weird looking dogs.


I. Kind want a Chinese Crested. No reason except finding them interesting looking, which means I won't get one, but.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

CptJack - There is a Chinese Crested Rescue close to my house .... 

http://www.wolfspiritsrescue.com/animals/browse


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> CptJack - There is a Chinese Crested Rescue close to my house ....
> 
> http://www.wolfspiritsrescue.com/animals/browse


Yeah, 3 fewer dogs and 10 years from now Dobby would be living with me. That's... a ridiculous dog and I have no idea why he appeals to me. 

And yet.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

CptJack said:


> Yeah, 3 fewer dogs and 10 years from now Dobby would be living with me. That's... a ridiculous dog and I have no idea why he appeals to me.
> 
> And yet.


Lol! I fell for "Zippy" ... looks like a teeny Eddee!  Poor baby is de-barked.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

CptJack said:


> Yeah, 3 fewer dogs and 10 years from now Dobby would be living with me. That's... a ridiculous dog and I have no idea why he appeals to me.


What a perfectly appropriate name for that dog.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

gingerkid said:


> What a perfectly appropriate name for that dog.


It so, so totally is.


----------



## voodookitten (Nov 25, 2012)

CptJack said:


> Yeah, 3 fewer dogs and 10 years from now Dobby would be living with me. That's... a ridiculous dog and I have no idea why he appeals to me.
> 
> And yet.


OMG. That is one strange looking critter! I want to brush it badly. And then wash my hands. Wow, just wow.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I don't like the Chongqing either, Laurelin 

I like several of the pointer type dogs that Chaos posted


----------



## SamiSaysRawr (May 26, 2012)

I suppose Plummer Terriers are rare, they aren't very well known at least.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

What is a Catalburun? What is up with their noses? .......... What are they bred to do?

https://www.google.com/search?q=rar...ar.net%2Fforum%2Fkopekler%2F27962.htm;650;488

This is the best info I could find ....

http://www.helium.com/items/2309075-catulburun-dogs


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Laurelin said:


> I may be the only one but those Chongqing dogs to me are the most bizarre and weirdest looking dogs. I am really not a fan of their look at all.


I'm a fan of "ugly" and bizarre looking dogs, haha.



Adjecyca1 said:


> I am really interested in these dogs as well, i will probably never own one but i would never pass up the chance too.. What did it feel like? I imagined it would feel kinda like a Shar Pei but idk


The puppies were almost... hairless. Very fine fur. I've never felt a Shar Pei so I couldn't compare. lol I didn't get to pet the adults, they were at the back of the booth tuckered out from all the people. lol


----------



## Furfinsnfeathers (Jun 5, 2013)

Shiloh Shepherd like mine!!


















Or see my Avatar!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Just the other day I came across the Plummer Terrier and thought "cool, a new breed of dog", so that's pretty cool that you, SamiSaysRawr, put it up here. And Abbylynn, I have no idea as to why the dog's nose is like that. Your Shiloh Shepherd is so pretty!! Avie you haven't put in Mike's breed yet, he's rare!

Black Russian Terrier: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...ki_64.jpg/220px-Czarny_terier_rosyjski_64.jpg

Blackmouth Cur: http://cdn.petstew.org/images/dogbreed/blackmouth-cur.jpg

Blue Lacy: http://www.free-pet-wallpapers.com/free-pet-wallpapers/free-pet-desktop-backgrounds/989656003.jpg

Kombai: http://kombai.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/524693_242341285897805_36767640_n.jpg

Cursinu: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/4/42/Cursinu_1.jpg/220px-Cursinu_1.jpg

East Siberian Laika: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2f/East_Siberian_Laika.jpg

West Siberian Laika: http://www.laiki.ru/images/maik/maik.jpg

Fila Brasileiro: http://www.dog.com/Breeds/images/AllBreeds/100.jpg

American Bulldog: http://cdn.pedigreedatabase.com/dogbreeds/american_bulldog.jpg

German Spaniel: http://www.dogwallpapers.net/wallpapers/german-spaniel-dog-side-view-photo.jpg


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

The Tamaskan come in to the vet clinic I work at today. He is a cool dog. http://www.tamaskan-dog.org/breed-info/history Also had an American Hairless Terrier come in: http://www.ahta.info/


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Odd how give a few years and the internet, a dog breed is no longer considered rare. I can remember walking my Rottweiler down the street in the early 90's and being stopped on the street because people wanted to know what kind of dog I had. I get that now with my Anatolians. If I was down in Missouri or out west the breed would be recognized. I also am getting this response about the miniature aussie. People are shocked to find out that Fynn is full size. 

abbylynn you could get yourself a black and tan Irish terrier http://stonewallfarm.net/sitebuilder/images/btboy1-287x247.jpg

cptjack- wolfspirit rescue is need of foster homes.

now thanks to this thread I know I will not live long enough to own all the dog breeds of the world. When I was small did not know the world was this big, nor that there was this many different breeds of dogs. There goes my lifelong wish.


----------



## TRDmom (Mar 3, 2013)

I think Chongqings are cute! 

@Abbylynn - the catalburun (split nose) is the Turkish pointer. Not very common, but you do see them.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Little Wise Owl said:


> I met these two at the All About Pet's Show here in Ontario, Canada.
> Female Dai Wei's ‘Huo Feng Huang’


These guys look much smaller than the other picture of the Chongquing and.. um.. I LOVE their little pouty faces!!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Carlin pinscher love the pouty face and they do not look big at all


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

very rare breed we on dogforums.com know it as the THUD or otherwise known as Estrela Mountain dog to the rest of the world


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

I haven't seen the Pharaoh Hound listed yet... I lurve them.. never met one though.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Avie you haven't put in Mike's breed yet, he's rare!


Thanks Spirit  There are plenty of white shepherds worldwide, but white Swiss shepherds are a lot less common. I don't know their worldwide population, but they're not nearly as rare as I'd consider the other breeds I've named before. Also, they're getting insanely popular around here. Three years ago there was a total of about 4 white Swiss shepherds in my city, including our own. Now I'd say there are between 10 and 20. There's even a breeder. 

Oh well, here goes the white Swiss shepherd  

Purebred:









Majestics Perro Pancho
Our previous white Swiss shepherd Charlie came from his kennel. 

Our not purebred Mike:


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

The reason the Catalburun and the Navarro Pointer have split noses is because when each culture (turkey and spain) created each of these breeds, they believed that the double/split nose allowed they to track and gather more of the scent, making them the better hunting dog. I believe it has now been established that, that is not true, but it is ingrained in each of the breeds now so it's kind of cosmetic now. I think it is kind of cool looking when not over done

The gene occurs very rarely in a select few breeds, I have seen pictures but can't remember which.


----------



## techdogs (May 24, 2013)

I read somewhere can't remember that the catalburuns nose is like that because they where almost all gone and they where severly inbreeding them and thats how there noses became what they are now. Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

luv mi pets ... I love that Irish Terrier! 

Thanks everyone for the info about the Turkish Pointer!


----------



## SamiSaysRawr (May 26, 2012)

'Hunt Terrier'


----------



## Aska (Jun 9, 2013)

Icelandic Sheepdog (mine died in December, sadly).










Otterhound. 










Kishu.










Thai Ridgeback.









Catahoula Leopard Dog.










Azawakh. 










Cirneco dell'Etna.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

luv mi pets said:


> very rare breed we on dogforums.com know it as the THUD or otherwise known as Estrela Mountain dog to the rest of the world


Well. That's just a little eerie.


----------



## Gumiho (Mar 16, 2013)

Catahoula's are a bit of a regional rarity. On the East coast, they're uncommon "pets" but very common hunting dogs. Same goes for the Alapaha Blue Blood and other Bulldogs like the Old Southern White and a variety of curs and hounds. Part of the reason they're considered rare is that the larger portion of their populations aren't registered and generally won't be seen out and about in public or at shows, but they're not hard to find by word of mouth.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Gumiho said:


> Catahoula's are a bit of a regional rarity. On the East coast, they're uncommon "pets" but very common hunting dogs. Same goes for the Alapaha Blue Blood and other Bulldogs like the Old Southern White and a variety of curs and hounds. Part of the reason they're considered rare is that the larger portion of their populations aren't registered and generally won't be seen out and about in public or at shows, but they're not hard to find by word of mouth.


Yeah, even up in The North we have Catahoulas. There have been several go through our shelter in the last year, and there's one in our walking group.

Aska - sorry to hear about your pup. Icelandic Sheepdogs are on my "someday" list.

There are some really neat looking dogs on this list!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

This is definitely regional. I can't imagine American Bulldogs or Catahoulas on a rare breed list. In Texas Catahoulas and Catahoula mixes are one of the most common breeds in shelters, they rank right up their with pits (and catahoula pit mixes are extremely common), Australian Shepherds, Border Collies, and small chi/terrier mixes. That pretty much makes up the pound population with a smattering of other dogs thrown in. American bulldogs aren't as common but they are not hard to find at all, right along with Olde English Bulldogs which are pretty popular right now. 

Czechoslovakian Wolfdog http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Czechoslovakian_Wolfdog


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Tibetan Mastiff. They remind me of bears and lions, lol. Very interesting to look at.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Great thread I've been missing.

I saw one of these(a small Portuguese Pondengo pegueno) at a agility trial last weekend.


----------



## Tashapaws (Nov 13, 2013)

This is a really interesting thread! I love it! There are so much breeds I hadn't even hear of before... which is not rare, though. 



Avie said:


> Podencos are rare here, they're an eye catcher (at least, for me  ) but in Spain they're not rare at all, there are podencos everywhere. I was almost going to say galgos aren't rare over there as well (Spanish greyhounds) but you don't find them purebred a lot, most of them are mixed with English greyhounds. So I'd say they are in fact rare in the most literal sense of the word (few remain worldwide).
> 
> I think that's what rare really comes down to: not a large population worldwide.


So galgos have been mixed with Greyhounds? I didn't know that. Good to know.



Foresthund said:


> Great thread I've been missing.
> 
> I saw one of these(a small Portuguese Pondengo pegueno) at a agility trial last weekend.


Aw... I love podencos. I just adore them. (I'm biased, though). I met a Small-sized rough-haired one a while ago, he was a fantastic runner. 


So adding my two cents (all pics from google)

Can de Palleiro:









Gos D'atura









Ratonero Valenciano / Gos Rater Valencià


----------



## Cardi4851 (Feb 12, 2014)

This is a really interesting thread! I really do find it fascinating what breeds are considered rare or not rare depending on the region. One thing I have noticed is that some of the "rare" breeds seem to be very common depending on what sports you might participate in. For example the Pyrenean shepherd is pretty common in agility, or at least it is around here. 

I don't think I know of any rare breeds that haven't already been added to the list.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

There is one pyrenean shepherd in agility in Oklahoma. In fact I think it's the only PS in the state. 

They were everywhere at nationals though!


----------



## Vivyd (Mar 8, 2013)

Here's some Chinese "breeds" for y'all. I say breed but I don't think they are accepted on registries outside of China.

Xiasi Quan


Matang Village Dog


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Vivyd said:


> Here's some Chinese "breeds" for y'all. I say breed but I don't think they are accepted on registries outside of China.
> 
> Xiasi Quan


Looks like a giant Cairn Terrier lol.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Korean Dosa Mastiff


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

luv mi pets said:


> carlin pinscher love the pouty face and they do not look big at all


it's like a black and tan charlie with a docked tail. Ommmgggg


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Telomian









Thai Bangkaew









Zapadno Sibirskaia Laika









Karjalankarhukoira










Mudi, just because I would love to own the breed


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I saw two Miniature Xolos when I was out with my kids at Petsmart Tuesday night. I had never seen one in person before, just on TV at the dog show. They were really cute and full of energy. They have always been "on my list" of dogs I would love to have one day. You know if I didn't keep adopting every dog that came across my path.


----------



## greenmaria (Oct 9, 2013)

That Korean Mastiff is so unusual looking! All that skin! 

I just saw a story about the Tibetan Mastiff today. They are apparently so rare that one just sold for $2 million in China. Holy crud!
http://news.yahoo.com/dog-sold-2-million-china-040642684.html


----------



## SamiSaysRawr (May 26, 2012)

Just found this breed on the RKF (Russian FCI member club) website 

*'Russian Salon Dog'*

























They look very similar to Yorkies, but there's other breeds in their background as well.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

I dunno why Tibetian Mastiffs are called rare and are sold for 2 millions in China.There is pure breed puppies in Latvia for not more than 1500 eur. http://www.tibetasmastifs.com/


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Very interesting thread actually.Some breeds that are rare in USA are very common in Latvia,Russian toys are everywhere,jagdterriers(and these ones are ONLY for hunters,awesome dogs at woods,but they tend to loose their minds if not working) and Laikas pure breed and mixed


----------



## Vivyd (Mar 8, 2013)

Pasarella said:


> I dunno why Tibetian Mastiffs are called rare and are sold for 2 millions in China.There is pure breed puppies in Latvia for not more than 1500 eur. http://www.tibetasmastifs.com/


Part of the reason will be because it's from Champion show lines and the rest will be so the owner can say "I brought my dog for $2 million, where did you get yours? The pound? HAHAHAH peasant!"


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Vivyd said:


> Part of the reason will be because it's from Champion show lines and the rest will be so the owner can say "I brought my dog for $2 million, where did you get yours? The pound? HAHAHAH peasant!"


That, and some people speculate that the breeders just say that was the selling price for bragging rights, but no/little money ever really changes hands. Just sort of an agreement among colleagues to say that they paid that much.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Dosa look horrid. I can't believe people would intentionally breed a dog like that.


----------



## Vivyd (Mar 8, 2013)

Willowy said:


> That, and some people speculate that the breeders just say that was the selling price for bragging rights, but no/little money ever really changes hands. Just sort of an agreement among colleagues to say that they paid that much.


I also wouldn't put money laundering completely out of the question....you know, you're a government official and somebody just so happens to need your favor and wants to bribe you, but with the corruption crackdowns taking place you can't exactly blatantly take the bribe. So you send him to your 'cousin' who just so happens to breed Tibetan Mastiffs. Who can really say how much a dog is worth? Value is in the eye of the beholder. Surprise, surprise your extremely generous cousin just so happened to give you a big 'present', how nice.

I've been told a lot of wine and tea stores in China are exactly this. Fronts for laundering bribes or illicitly gained money. Because, really....can you tell me this tea/wine _isn't_ worth this price tag Mr. Policeman?

But who knows. Maybe someone really is just stupid enough and rich enough to spend $2 million on a dog.


----------



## Terriermon (Mar 19, 2016)

My jagdterrier is 8 months old now, and is an awesome, super-fun dog....outside. Indoors, wow she is difficult. Key thing to know about this breed; NO off switch! "Sleep mode" only occurs in crate.


----------

